# How much for blue "Slovak Kennels?"



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

What is the "market price" for those used, blue plastic "Slovak Kennels?" My dog came from Slovakia in one, and I'm trying to buy some (4-5) from a broker who has a bunch of them. Just trying to figure out if his price is reasonable. Anybody know what price they are sold for new?


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Konnie Hein said:


> What is the "market price" for those used, blue plastic "Slovak Kennels?" My dog came from Slovakia in one, and I'm trying to buy some (4-5) from a broker who has a bunch of them. Just trying to figure out if his price is reasonable. Anybody know what price they are sold for new?


I love those things! I know a vendor that was selling them used one time for $45. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I dont know what those cost new. I know that I pay 90 Euros (about $115-$130 depending on the exchange rate) for the size 500 vari kennels in Holland. I sell them here for $50 each. They are all like new with only about 12 hours of total time used. 
I think that is a very reasonable price. If your guy is in that ball park I think that is a fair price.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

This guy wants $80 a piece for the Slovak Kennel, even if I bought 4 or 5 at one time. He says he pays $160 for them new in Europe and they are only used once, as Mike described. I think that sounds pricey, but I don't know, maybe they do cost $160 new. If that's the case, I guess $80 is a deal.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I had about five of the blue ones, and they lasted quite a while, until Ozzy destroyed them. The only luck I've had against his treatment, was with the 700 series skykennel brand crate, which retails at $233. Their 500 series is $147.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Just got an email from a reputable source saying those kennels do cost around $160 new.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a vari-kennel that Mike mentions as well, and it seems the same quality as the skykennel. I would probably never intentionally purchase one of the blue ones.


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

Konnie,
I have the one Buscar came in (its green) would you be interested in buying it? it should work for a mali


----------

